# New puppy



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

So I did a thing lol, I brought home a standard poodle puppy. He is 10 weeks old and was the biggest boy in the litter. I have met his sire and grand sire before going to see this litter and love both those big guys. Really fell in love with the sire back when he was only 4 months old so when I herd they had studded him to a very sweet female I’ve been waiting for a chance to scoop a puppy up for myself. 
meet my newest addition Magnus.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Awwww! He is adorable!!!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks! I sure think so!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Guess who woke up at a decent time today without dancing in his own poop? This handsome boy right here! Good boy Magnus.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I joined the poodle forum 2 days ago lol. We mostly stick to fish talk around here so I won’t flood the finless friends section with pics of my new buddy, but I did want to share with y’all. Since quite a few of us are here regularly.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh my…Magnus is sooo cute!
I‘m sure he was a very good choice if you liked the parents and grandpa and of course because he‘s a poodle!
Poodle are just great! So drawn to us and quick to learn and manipulative 😆 (in a good way).

All the best for you getting to know eachother!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you @Feanor! Today is day 5. He seems more comfortable with his new surroundings every day. I’m a bit rusty with puppy hood so he is keeping me on my toes. He won’t respond to his name yet but tilts his head to the side when I say outside and will run to the door. Baby steps… 
Reminding the rest of the family to keep using key words so we are all consistent in his training. Once he has the rest of his shots and can hold his bladder longer I plan to take him to puppy school. I could use the training at puppy school as well I’m sure 😂


----------

